

How to name a chicken sandwich: thoughts for branders - laktek
http://www.begtodiffer.com/2009/10/to-name-a-chicken-sandwich-part-1/

======
maudineormsby
Amazing how much thought goes into this now, when many of the most iconic
brands are last names (Smuckers, Heinz, Disney) or names that were not chosen
for ANY branding reason (Google). It seems that a lot of this article really
applies best to naming a product that has to fit into an established brand.

Good insights nonetheless.

